# my tool belt setup for 2017



## hatsgoods (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice video, but it kinda looks like the chisel is your most used tool. Seems kinda weird to even carry a chisel on a daily basic. 
I would make fun of you everyday if you carried those Walmart stripper/crimpers on my job. I would get rid of half that crap and buy a small little maglight and nut drivers instead of the multi tools you have now. 
Not trying to knock you just trying to help. Carry only the tools you use on a daily/weekly basis and you will be happier in the end.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Nut drivers will blow your wrists out. I got rid of mine when I was a industrial electrician. I carried a quarter drive ratchet and a handful of sockets on a wire loop. Better on the wrists and you can carry more sizes.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

backstay said:


> Nut drivers will blow your wrists out. I got rid of mine when I was a industrial electrician. I carried a quarter drive ratchet and a handful of sockets on a wire loop. Better on the wrists and you can carry more sizes.


That reminds me I have a 1/4" drive ratchet and a set of sockets with extensions. I only usually pull them out occasionally but torquing with a nut driver does strain my fingers and knuckles and don't think about it until after the fact. 

#1 discomfort is my hands followed by #2 my lower back and hip. It's one of the reasons I stopped wearing anything but a small clip on tool pouch.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

backstay said:


> Nut drivers will blow your wrists out. I got rid of mine when I was a industrial electrician. I carried a quarter drive ratchet and a handful of sockets on a wire loop. Better on the wrists and you can carry more sizes.


That is one of the goofiest things I have ever heard. If it is that tight break out your impact or socket set or even use your channel locks. 
She is resi you know...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Nut drivers are great for their purpose, which isn't torquing things down so hard that you hurt your wrist/hand more than using a normal screwdriver.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I just got my socket set out this morning to change a ballast....


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

I love my 6" long hollow shank nutdrivers. Which is a point to consider, the long hollow shank has a leg up on a socket (even a deep one). 
But i load my apron up with the tools I need for the current task I'm working on, everything else stays in my Klein oval bucket nearby.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah I would wear a smaller belt and keep more than half that stuff in a tote or something nearby. If I wore a belt, which I don't. But most of my work these days is investigation and supervision. Anyway my point stands. How many times a day are you using that paint scraper? And too many multiples and similar tools. Lighten your load, your back will thank you. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

HackWork said:


> Nut drivers are great for their purpose, which isn't torquing things down so hard that you hurt your wrist/hand more than using a normal screwdriver.


Agreed.

I love my Kleins long shaft tools.

Her sacks are too full for my taste.

%%%%

I have no 'perfect' tool scheme, as I keep changing what I'm wearing based upon what's at hand.

&&&&

If residential troubleshooting is your primary gig you should have a 'tray' of electronic tools. 

DMM
Wiggy// Simpson analogue meter
Toner and Wand
Plug testers 
Voltage ticks

...

And some TASCO 'toys.'

Plus

sketch pad for notes

Plus 

Blue or Green painter's tape. 

The latter is used to 'tack' notes all over the residence -- near switches, near receptacles, etc.

It's also the best way to mark studs and fire blocking when fishing is necessary.

Plus 

Smart phone with digital camera

&&&

When fishing, you want the LSD suite [ Labor Saving Devices] ... and more.

And so forth.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Nut drivers are great for their purpose, which isn't torquing things down so hard that you hurt your wrist/hand more than using a normal screwdriver.


It's usually when I'm trying to bust a nut "real quick" to make an adjustment. 

Some people go crazy with the impacts.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

TGGT said:


> It's usually when I'm trying to bust a nut "real quick"


Yeah, we've all gotten into trouble when doing that :whistling2:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have been doing electrical work almost 40 years and you can take my advice or not . 
The very first thing I would do is dump about 98% of those tools in a toolbox or bucket . There is no way you will need all of those tools on a daily basis.
Carry only what you use daily .

LC


----------



## foothillselectrical (Mar 17, 2013)

Keep your tool pouch empty and your toolbox full. Put what you need for the days task in your pouch as needed.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I have been doing electrical work almost 40 years and you can take my advice or not .
> The very first thing I would do is dump about 98% of those tools in a toolbox or bucket . There is no way you will need all of those tools on a daily basis.
> Carry only what you use daily .
> 
> LC


I carry, in the smallest pouch I can get away with:

10 in one or what ever one of the multi screwdrivers that have all of the tips in tact that day
#2 phillips 4"
Beater Screwdriver 6"
9" linemans
Strippers

Wiggy in left rear pocket
non-contact voltage tester in right pocket
Sharpie
Ball Point Pen

I can do most residential commercial and light industrial work and troubleshooting with that setup. 
If I need to rough or thread conduit or something else, its another set of tools.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Suncoast Power said:


> I carry, in the smallest pouch I can get away with...


Same here, this was in the tote just now. This lineup will change a little day to day depending on what I am doing, I was installing network cameras. There's always a few things in the pockets too. The plastic tote is usually close by.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> Same here, this was in the tote just now. This lineup will change a little day to day depending on what I am doing, I was installing network cameras. There's always a few things in the pockets too. The plastic tote is usually close by.


That 'ess' hook is cool!


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

splatz said:


> Same here, this was in the tote just now. This lineup will change a little day to day depending on what I am doing, I was installing network cameras. There's always a few things in the pockets too. The plastic tote is usually close by.


This looks like what our older people wear.
From what I see of our people the more experienced carry the least tools, our newer people carry everything they own. As I came up in the business cocaching by long term journeymen led me to only bing what I needed out of my toolbox.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I posted pics of my setup many times. But the truth is that even with the limited amount of tools it contained, I didn't need any of them when running pipe, as one example. 

This is why an apron is good, you just load up the tools that you need for that particular task.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I posted pics of my setup many times. But the truth is that even with the limited amount of tools it contained, I didn't need any of them when running pipe, as one example.
> 
> This is why an apron is good, you just load up the tools that you need for that particular task.


Cutting right to the chase, linemans, 10 in 1, and a T-5 meter will get you through many tasks just fine.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

MCasey said:


> This looks like what our older people wear.
> From what I see of our people the more experienced carry the least tools, our newer people carry everything they own. As I came up in the business cocaching by long term journeymen led me to only bing what I needed out of my toolbox.


What about tool backpacks? I'm gearing up for an instrumentation apprenticeship, where every service job requires wrenches, drivers, and meter, sometimes pliers and allens. All the valves, elements, and transmitters use different types/sizes of fixture... more than you'd want to carry on a toolbelt. So I plan to keep the bag minimal but take everything with me. Does this still come off as inexperienced, or is technician work an exception?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Rora said:


> So I plan to keep the bag minimal but take everything with me. Does this still come off as inexperienced, or is technician work an exception?


I keep what's on me minimal because it's what's most efficient for me. With tasks where you're running around all day - running conduit, terminating, etc. - traveling light is important so having the exact ideal tool is not as important. 

Working on equipment, it's important to have the exact right tool. I am not the type that tries to do an involved repair with just one adjustable wrench. 

If you don't carry enough, you waste time using the wrong tool and it slows you down. It takes time to figure out what's the right tools for various tasks. It's part of the process but you'll probably enjoy it. 

I definitely find being an abject tool junky is helpful. Figuring out what to bring today keeps me interested in my work. Buying some new tool to try out can generate a little enthusiasm which is a bigger deal than most want to admit. I have way too many $40 pliers but if they keep my ass from dragging one day that's a good buy. 

As for the tool backpack - not something for me right now, they are not as good as a veto type bag for laying out your tools. If there's one that carries a laptop, has a few tool pouches, and some various junk, that might work for certain things.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I keep what's on me minimal because it's what's most efficient for me. With tasks where you're running around all day - running conduit, terminating, etc. - traveling light is important so having the exact ideal tool is not as important.


Traveling light saves you from exhaustion at night.



splatz said:


> Working on equipment, it's important to have the exact right tool. I am not the type that tries to do an involved repair with just one adjustable wrench.
> 
> If you don't carry enough, you waste time using the wrong tool and it slows you down. It takes time to figure out what's the right tools for various tasks. It's part of the process but you'll probably enjoy it.


Agreed, very accurate!



splatz said:


> I definitely find being an abject tool junky is helpful. Figuring out what to bring today keeps me interested in my work. Buying some new tool to try out can generate a little enthusiasm which is a bigger deal than most want to admit. I have way too many $40 pliers but if they keep my ass from dragging one day that's a good buy.


Buying tools never hurt anyone and has made some days that much easier for many.



splatz said:


> As for the tool backpack - not something for me right now, they are not as good as a veto type bag for laying out your tools. If there's one that carries a laptop, has a few tool pouches, and some various junk, that might work for certain things.


A toolpak is fantastic when you have extreme walks to where the job is or doing several jobs in the same facility such as say in an airport, municipal complex, or large manufacturing facility.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

splatz said:


> As for the tool backpack - not something for me right now, they are not as good as a veto type bag for laying out your tools. If there's one that carries a laptop, has a few tool pouches, and some various junk, that might work for certain things.


Veto has a line of laptop bags, including a backpack. Just sayin.:whistling2:


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

Rora said:


> What about tool backpacks? I'm gearing up for an instrumentation apprenticeship, where every service job requires wrenches, drivers, and meter, sometimes pliers and allens. All the valves, elements, and transmitters use different types/sizes of fixture... more than you'd want to carry on a toolbelt. So I plan to keep the bag minimal but take everything with me. Does this still come off as inexperienced, or is technician work an exception?


We provide our techs with backpack laptop bags and they do hold a few handtools I imagine. We also provide Platt tool cases and luggage type carts.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MCasey said:


> We provide our techs with backpack laptop bags and they do hold a few handtools I imagine. We also provide Platt tool cases and luggage type carts.


What do you do with backpacks you take out of service?


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

mdnitedrftr said:


> Veto has a line of laptop bags, including a backpack. Just sayin.:whistling2:


Yeah that's what I have. Considered it against the normal tech pac, chose it because it means not having a 2nd laptop bag and has a second row of screwdriver pockets.

The size might not work for some though, its too big for anyone who doesn't want to carry all their tools in a single bag, considering that it's too small for guys with a lot of tools.

I've barely been able fit everything, any more and it'd start being difficult to get stuff out. 4 wrenches, 6 full sized drivers, 3 pliers, crimpers, 2 meters, 1 laptop and a bunch of smaller assorted stuff... basically everything except for conduit or tubing gear. Great bag for maintenance work but probably too small for installations.

Full sized tech pac would be better for that... no laptop storage but then again that wouldn't really make sense in an installation bag.


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> What do you do with backpacks you take out of service?


The user keeps them when we upgrade or replace.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MCasey said:


> The user keeps them when we upgrade or replace.


I was hoping...


----------



## shortcircuit2 (Jan 4, 2015)

Better add a torque screwdriver to your toolbelt for 2017.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

shortcircuit2 said:


> Better add a torque screwdriver to your toolbelt for 2017.


At the price of those and the calibration costs they should be a company provided tool, never an employee expense.


----------

